# [SOLVED] export messages from outlook 2011 back to entourage



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hi,

i am a new mac user

i have been using the trial version of outlook for mac, and import my PST file very easly. Now the trial is nearlly expired. I would like to export all my emails and setting back to entourage/mac mail/thunderbird, how is this done. i have found no information.

And /or how to change the .olm files?

all help is appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: export messages from outlook 2011 back to entourage*

There should be an export command in the File menu, and you should be able to tell it to use a standard mail archive format.


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: export messages from outlook 2011 back to entourage*

sinclair_tm,

thanks,, it will only let me export to a .olm file. any idea how i could import to entourage or mac mail?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: export messages from outlook 2011 back to entourage*

You should be able to point Mail to the location of the export, or of the Outlook database and then it'll import using the Import Mailboxes command from the File menu.


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: export messages from outlook 2011 back to entourage*



> You should be able to point Mail to the location of the export, or of the Outlook database and then it'll import using the Import Mailboxes command from the File menu.


Not sure what this meant. Any way i ended up just setting up my email and forwarded all messages to myself. took awhile - thoygh i now have them..

thanks for your help.


----------



## pkaytes (Jan 6, 2011)

Very easy......drag and drop mail items from Outlook 2011 to the desktop. Drag and drop them into Entourage. Can do batch-wise also i.e, select multiple items, drag them all to the desktop, then drag them all to Entourage


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please do not post in an old thread, or one marked solved.


----------



## pkaytes (Jan 6, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Please do not post in an old thread, or one marked solved.


The original problem was not "solved".....the OP resorted to forwarding all messages to himself, when the drag and drop solution I posted was much easier, resulted in no change in the From: field, and nobody had posted it. Besides, since Outlook 2011 is the current version, I don't see why it is an "old" thread. And O2011 doesn't export in any format that can be opened by Entourage. It does a good job of moving mail from Outlook for the PC to Outlook 2011, but that's about it.

Just trying to help with a problem that should not hve been marked "solved" because it wasn't. And I'll bet the more people that try O2011 the more there will be people wanting to go back to Entourage, and would hve had the same problem.

take care,
Paul


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

On these forums, anything over a month is old.


----------

